# Does the Vip211/411 receive OTA stations during Rain Fade?



## Havie (Apr 13, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the ability of Vip211/411 to receive OTA stations during Rain Fade?

I've had the 811 for over 2 years and almost always lose the local OTA stations during severe weather. This forces me to use the analog tuner in my HDTV monitor, at least until the 2-17-2009 analog shutoff, because the 811 needs to see a satellite for the OTA to function.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Havie said:


> Does anyone have experience with the ability of Vip211/411 to receive OTA stations during Rain Fade?
> 
> I've had the 811 for over 2 years and almost always lose the local OTA stations during severe weather. This forces me to use the analog tuner in my HDTV monitor, at least until the 2-17-2009 analog shutoff, because the 811 needs to see a satellite for the OTA to function.


My experience with the 211 is that initially you get a screen on a sat. channel that doesn't allow any channel change, within less than a minute it is a screen that does allow you to change channels and then you can switch and watch ota while sat. is rainfaded out.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Havie said:


> OTA stations during Rain Fade?
> 
> I've had the 811 for over 2 years and almost always lose the local OTA stations during severe weather. This forces me to use the analog tuner in my HDTV monitor, at least until the 2-17-2009 analog shutoff, because the 811 needs to see a satellite for the OTA to function.


That explains a lot. I did not know that. I could not figure out WHY on occ I would loss a OTA station during a snow/rain storm. It made no sense that my ant [BIG] would loss signal from a tower 20 mi away. I'm set up to switch to the TV tuner, which is far superior to the 811 anyways, but never tried it during rain fade. I would just throw epitaths at the TV.:lol: Dang!

Bear!


----------

